# The Ultimate Currency



## Bobby (23 April 2006)

What do you think is the ultimate currency?

I think I know what it is.
WHAT do you think it is?

Bob.


----------



## rederob (23 April 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate  Currency .*



			
				Bobby said:
			
		

> What do you think is the ultimate currency?
> 
> I think I know what it is.
> WHAT do you think it is?
> ...



Bob
It's actually "love'.
But just keep that between us.


----------



## Strw23 (23 April 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate  Currency .*

It could be several answers
love, knowledge, trust, forgiveness.
Who decides

Scott


----------



## Bobby (23 April 2006)

*Re: The Ultimate  Currency .*

Thank you both Rederou & Stew23,  

For your replys, both respected .  

The thread was posted to commodities as the real hint, don't take any offence by this.

Still whats  the ultimate currency!.

Bob.


----------



## Strw23 (23 April 2006)

Sorry, I didnt realise it was in the commodities section. With that said I googled it and the two answers that came up were gold and energy.

Scott


----------



## Bobby (23 April 2006)

Strw23 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I didnt realise it was in the commodities section. With that said I googled it and the two answers that came up were gold and energy.
> 
> Scott




Hello Scott,
Congratulations.  
Thought it would take a bit more time to get this, but well found! Yes the Ultimate Currency is ENERGY.

Bob.


----------



## rederob (24 April 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Hello Scott,
> Congratulations.
> Thought it would take a bit more time to get this, but well found! Yes the Ultimate Currency is ENERGY.
> 
> Bob.



I think it might be "out there", but as energy has so many different sources I believe whoever came up with the idea is not very bright.
A currency needs to satisfy a number of criteria, including utility/practicality.
Energy per se does not.
A device that stored energy and allowed the purchaser to use it might be a "currency".
Sorry Bob, I just don't buy energy as a currency.
Would you like to try and sell it?


----------



## money tree (24 April 2006)

energy will one day be free.......I recently discovered there have been inventions with magnetic motors......do a google. Also, solar tech is being developed along with fuel cells.

gold is the real currency.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 April 2006)

No gold is just a commodity these days.


----------



## Mofra (25 April 2006)

I'd be tempted to say policial currency on a macro-scale.

Reading "Confessions of an economic hitman" by John Perkins, strong argument that there is nothing nations wont do to keep the current neo-feudal system of capitalism in power.


----------



## rederob (25 April 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> No gold is just a commodity these days.



Interesting!
A commodity held by most Central Banks, in vaults, where they keep money as well.
Thank goodness commodities can't breed with paper money.
I hear that in the US where paper presses see money paper the two get highly inflatible and reproduce like rabbits.


----------



## brerwallabi (25 April 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Interesting!
> A commodity held by most Central Banks, in vaults, where they keep money as well.
> Thank goodness commodities can't breed with paper money.
> I hear that in the US where paper presses see money paper the two get highly inflatible and reproduce like rabbits.



Now that made me laugh.


----------

